# Help with Athena LS-C100



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

I need some help guys. I recently purchased (4 months ago a LS-C100 from ebay and now one of the drivers is taken a dump on me. It sounds like the voice coil is rubbing. I have an e-mail sent to athena but haven't had any response yet. I am hoping that I can get it covered under warrenty but am doubtful. So does anyone know were I can find a replacement driver? It is a 5.5" fiberglas cone, and the stamp on the rear of the speaker has ROHS 5DR/63171 stamped on it. Any help would be great.

If I can't find a driver, anyone know a good place to get a ws-60? I do have the ws-100's so it would timber match.

Thanks Guys!


----------

